# تطبيق الهندسة الصناعية فى المستشفيات



## nasserf (16 مارس 2008)

:30: يرجى افادتى بالنماذج الخاصة بقسم الصيانة من اوامر العمل وتوثيق حركة العمل فى قسم الصيانة


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

ممكن تحديد المطلوب بالضبط لكي نحاول المساعده


----------



## nasserf (17 مارس 2008)

:30: السلام عليكم اشكرك اخى ( المتألق جدا ) ما اريده هو النماذج الورقية المستخدمة فى اقسام الصيانة فى المستشفيات و انا اعلم ان كل مستشفى قد يكون لها نظامها المختلف عن المستشفيات الاخرى من حيث توثيق حركة العمل فى الصيانة (نموذج اوامر العمل , نموذج تاريخ كل معدة وغيرها 
من النماذج الورقية التى تنظم العمل فى قسم الصيانة مع شكرى لك والسلام عليكم


----------



## kasabeh104 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررين اخى الكريم ؛؛


----------

